# image change bei link überfahren ?



## Krusty-Ac (6. Mai 2005)

Hallo Leute
Ich mache gerade eine Page!
Nun möchste ich das wenn man mit der maus ein Bild link überfährt , 
dass dann das selbe Bild nur mit anderer Farbe kommt !
Ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine!
Kennt einer ne Tutorial oder kann mir sagen was ich machen muss ?
THX 


CYA... krusty-Ac


----------



## SilentWarrior (6. Mai 2005)

> Ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine!


Eigentlich nicht. Was meinst du mit „dasselbe Bild, nur mit anderer Farbe“?


----------



## c2uk (6. Mai 2005)

Du musst schon das Bild in einem Grafikprogramm vorbereiten sprich da die Farbe so ändern wie Du möchtest, mit Hilfe von HTML bzw. CSS kannst Du nur das Bild austauschen, aber nicht verändern (Ausnahme, die komischen IE-only Filter...)


----------



## SilentWarrior (6. Mai 2005)

Es gäbe da noch eine andere „Ausnahme“, aber ich halte es für sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass das gemeint war, nämlich die, teilweise transparente GIFs mit unterschiedlichen Hintergrundfarben auszustatten, wie dies z. B. beim W3C (meines Erachtens unbeabsichtigt) der Fall ist.


----------



## c2uk (6. Mai 2005)

Dann könnte man doch auch was mit PNGs machen, da gabs doch auch für den IE irgendeinen Workaround...


----------



## Krusty-Ac (6. Mai 2005)

Also ... Ich versuchs mal was deutschlicher zu machen !
Ihr seid auf einer Homepage!
Links ist das Menü!
Wenn man über das Menü mit der Maus geht , 
verändern sich die Links ( solange ihr mit der maus dadrauf seid ) 
Zum beispiel in einer anderen Frabe oder es wird unterstrichen!
Nur helt jetzt das die Links im Menü Bilder sind 
und das Bild sich dann verändert !
versteht ihr ?


----------



## c2uk (7. Mai 2005)

Klar, nur Du musst halt schon zwei verschiedene Bilder haben, sonst geht das nicht.

Ansonsten ist das nichts anderes als ein normales hover. Da ich gerade zu müde bin, gibts nur den Link (englisch) wo es erklärt wird wie es geht: http://css.maxdesign.com.au/listamatic/vertical11.htm - da gibts auch noch mehr Beispiele.


----------



## Krusty-Ac (7. Mai 2005)

ja das das 2 Bilder sein müssen weis ich 
Aber das Beispiel ist irgentwie unverständlich !
Kennst du oder ein anderer vielleicht was einfacheres ?
Es sollte auch nur ein bild sein! 
Keine schift noch obendrauf!


----------



## c2uk (7. Mai 2005)

Wieviel Ahnung von CSS hast Du eigentlich bzw. was verstehst Du daran nicht?

An der Schrift sollte es doch nicht liegen, notfalls schreibst Du halt nichts zwischen <a> </a> oder machst vielleicht nur ein geschütztes Leerzeichen dazwischen.


----------



## Krusty-Ac (7. Mai 2005)

Ganz ehrlich ? Nix
Ich habs aber jetzt gefunden !
TROTZDEM DANKE AN ALLE 
Habs mit Dreamwaver gemacht !


----------



## c2uk (7. Mai 2005)

Brauchst uns ja nicht gleich anschreien, wenn man Dir nicht helfen kann!?

  Würd mich wundern, ob Du mit Dreamweaver jetzt wirklich eine CSS Lösung hast oder eine JavaScript Lösung...

  Wenn Du keine Ahnung von CSS hast, schau mal in den Thread: http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials203781.html, da gibts gute Links für den Einstieg, dann dürfte mein Beispiel oben eigentlich auch kein Problem sein.


----------



## Krusty-Ac (7. Mai 2005)

Hallo
Wieso anschreien ? Wo hab ich das denn getan ?
Ich hab nun diese Lösung hier: 

<a href="home.htm" target="frame" onMouseOver="MM_swapImage('Image37','','Bilder/center2_08.gif',1)" onMouseOut="MM_swapImgRestore()"><img src="Bilder/center_08.gif" alt="home" name="Image37" width="111" height="21" border="0"></a></td>

wenn ihr damit was anfangen könnt ^^ 

CYA


----------



## Maik (7. Mai 2005)

Krusty-Ac hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wieso anschreien ? Wo hab ich das denn getan ?


Mit Wörtern, die durchweg in Grossbuchstaben geschrieben sind, assoziiert man im Internet das Anschreien dritter:


			
				Krusty-Ac hat gesagt.:
			
		

> TROTZDEM DANKE AN ALLE


----------



## Krusty-Ac (7. Mai 2005)

Ja ^^
Damit wollte ich mich halt besonders bedanken das ihr euch mühe gebt mir zu helfen
auch wenns so unverständlich ist !
Versteht ihr ?
Das sollte nicht anschreien sein , sondern ein grosser Dank !


----------



## SilentWarrior (7. Mai 2005)

Krusty, Dreamweaver macht das mit JavaScript. Nicht nur, dass damit der Code unnötig aufgebläht wird, es werden auch User benachteiligt, die JS (aus irgendwelchen Gründen) deaktiviert haben. Das sind zwar nicht besonders viele, dennoch wäre eine CSS-Lösung besser.

Ich würde dir also empfehlen, dich mal mit der Materie auseinanderzusetzen – ist wirklich faszinierend, was CSS so alles kann.


----------



## Krusty-Ac (7. Mai 2005)

Ich kann CSS aber nicht 
Und ich find das kompliziert ^^
Kann mir das dann nicht einer vereinfacht erklären ?


----------



## Consti (7. Mai 2005)

Naja du musst auch schon ein bisschen Eigeneinsatz zeigen - also ganz ohne gehts nicht.
Schau dir mal das CSS Kapitel auf http://www.selfhtml.org an - das ists super erklärt und auch recht kurz, aber alles wichtige steht drin!


----------

